# Hackers going wild....



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Had called from a warehouse for a leak, some trailer backed up and cracked a line for hose bibs outside the building. Was an easy job (CPVC sch 80) but I found an old repair walking to the meter. Owner don't want to fix it so I'll wait for another call soon and repipe the whole thing because they 've more like this one....









....a closer look..... :whistling2:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

nice .. i just took out a shower p-trap that had other repairs using electrical conduit


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

It actually doesn t make a bad fit up if ur in a pinch


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Fast fry said:


> It actually doesn t make a bad fit up if ur in a pinch


i have used conduit and fittings on drains before,if there was no other fittings to be used and just to get it done,works fine,just make sure noone can see it when you do this


----------

